# Sticky  Graphics Contest Ideas Thread



## Toxic

Well in order to expand our contests beyond only having signature competitions I'm constantly on the look out for possible contest ideas, so I figure what better way to find them than to ask you guys for your thoughts. 

I'll be leaving this thread up so any time you see a great idea feel free to post a link or to make suggestions of your own.


----------



## D.P.

Hey Tox, don't we have one of these already? Or are you just starting a fresh one?


----------



## ThaMuffinMan

i think we should do a poster comp for every UFC PPV
i used to be on a wrestling forum and they used to do it for every ppv and it was pretty fun when i was a beginner


----------



## Toxic

D.P. said:


> Hey Tox, don't we have one of these already? Or are you just starting a fresh one?



We had a brain storming thread to kinda get an idea what people wanted to see (poster contests and photo manipulation were the clear winners) but this is more specific as in,"I have an idea for a photo manipulation contest where we could make our own animal my like mixing two diffrent animals" know what I mean?


----------



## D.P.

Toxic said:


> We had a brain storming thread to kinda get an idea what people wanted to see (poster contests and photo manipulation were the clear winners) but this is more specific as in,"I have an idea for a photo manipulation contest where we could make our own animal my like mixing two diffrent animals" know what I mean?


Gotcha, sounds good.

Here's my first idea:

We could have a before and after contest. You take any photo, and manipulate it any way you want. Whoever does the best, most creative one wins....through voting of course.

Example:


----------



## Toxic

Is there supposed to be a picture there?


----------



## D.P.

Toxic said:


> Is there supposed to be a picture there?


Yeah lol, there isn't?


----------



## CornbreadBB

The picture is showing up, but it seems like the other part of the example is missing. :mistress01: ...because you're DP.

I think a slightly interesting idea could be a poster for a card but instead of MMA fighters, you have fighters from video games and movies and the like.


----------



## D.P.

Ok, here's another example. I don't know wtf was wrong with that other picture:


----------



## Toxic

That could be intersting, like a UFC card with Street Fighter characters?


----------



## HeavyRob

I like DP's idea. 

but I also like the made up card idea. 

I DON'T KNOW WHICH I LIKE MORE!


----------



## D.P.

HeavyRob said:


> I like DP's idea.
> 
> but I also like the made up card idea.
> 
> I DON'T KNOW WHICH I LIKE MORE!


We can do em' ALLLLL!!! :happy03:


----------



## SimplyNate

I think comedy would be pretty funny. You could relate it to the UFC if you wanted.


----------



## HeavyRob

D.P. said:


> We can do em' ALLLLL!!! :happy03:


yay!!! a dancing banana! peanutbutterjellytimepeanutbutterjellytimepeanutbutterjellytimepeanutbutterjellytimepeanutbutterjelly
timepeanutbutterjellytimepeanutbutterjellytime


----------



## D.P.

SimplyNate said:


> I think comedy would be pretty funny. You could relate it to the UFC if you wanted.


Yeah, it would be cool if we could incorporate comedy into the Gfx.



HeavyRob said:


> yay!!! a dancing banana! peanutbutterjellytimepeanutbutterjellytimepeanutbutterjellytimepeanutbutterjellytimepeanutbutterjelly
> timepeanutbutterjellytimepeanutbutterjellytime


Lol...I hope that was your 900th post.


----------



## CornbreadBB

Toxic said:


> That could be intersting, like a UFC card with Street Fighter characters?


Yeah...or Streets of Rage, Clay Fighter, Mortal Kombat etc....no I haven't bought a new game since the mid 90s. Comic books work too.


----------



## Toxic

You know CB when you mention the comic book idea its funny cause I was gonna do a sig with Lesnar and Carwin with a the Hulk vs The Thing theme.


----------



## SimplyNate

I think I can refine the comedy idea into a UFC comedy signature or something. Like Dana White with a bunch of ****, Travis Lutter running out of gas etc and so forth.


----------



## D.P.

SimplyNate said:


> I think I can refine the comedy idea into a UFC comedy signature or something. Like Dana White with a bunch of ****, Travis Lutter running out of gas etc and so forth.


Haha, we could do definitely do something like this, I can already see how much fun it would be. Good idea. :thumbsup:

I say once we get all ideas down, we organize them.


----------



## Toxic

SimplyNate said:


> I think I can refine the comedy idea into a UFC comedy signature or something. Like Dana White with a bunch of ****, Travis Lutter running out of gas etc and so forth.


I love this idea, I mean we will continue to run some signature competions and this is a great theme for one, repped.


----------



## HeavyRob

CornbreadBB said:


> I think a slightly interesting idea could be a poster for a card but instead of MMA fighters, you have fighters from video games and movies and the like.


I would love to see Layne Staley vs Kurt Cobain or any grunge dude. Just make the fight scheduled to air before 2002, please. RIP, Layne.

...and Kurt


Oh! What if we had like a general MMA logo contest? every time I go to search for one online, it's just a bunch of garbage. Who knows? maybe we'll make it big in here.


----------



## HeavyRob

In fact, if someone were to create an awesome enough graphic with Layne Staley facing off against like James Hetfield (or Alice in Chains vs Metallica for those playing the home game)

...I'll upgrade my membership so I can use it as my sig.




keyword is _awesome_


----------



## Toxic

I can see what I can do Rob just give me a couple days.


----------



## eric2004bc

*competition idea for a later date*

i was thinking about this whilst dong teh cold war comp

basicly its a car competition where we have a picture of a car and we have to modify it, change the colours, and some new rims etc etc anything you want, and then the people would vote for the best one

thoughts?


----------



## D.P.

Let's have a SOTW!! I'm hungry for competition!


----------



## HeavyRob

HeavyRob said:


> In fact, if someone were to create an awesome enough graphic with Layne Staley facing off against like James Hetfield (or Alice in Chains vs Metallica for those playing the home game)
> 
> ...I'll upgrade my membership so I can use it as my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keyword is _awesome_



This still stands, btw.


----------



## D.P.

HeavyRob said:


> This still stands, btw.


Like facing off in a fight?


----------



## M.C

Graphics idea: Anything, so long as we get one going!

Come on, let's roll.


----------



## D.P.

Michael Carson said:


> Graphics idea: Anything, so long as we get one going!
> 
> Come on, let's roll.


Yeah let's get something going. Idc if it's just four of us, bring back the SOTW!!


----------



## M.C

Yeah, SOTW was awesome(I watched it).

Let's at least get something going every other week.


----------



## K R Y

How about a Large Piece of the month with a set theme? Make it say 500X500 Minimum, 1280X1024 Max or something. MMA event poster has been done so would need some fresh ideas. Like everyone using the same stock photo and people voting for the best Manipulation.


----------



## M.C

That would be cool, I like it.

Really, anything would be good at this point.


----------



## CornbreadBB

How about a graphic contest that best represents one of our members...from their user name to their (gay) comments, etcetc.

WHAT DO I WIN!?


----------



## D.P.

KryOnicle said:


> How about a Large Piece of the month with a set theme? Make it say 500X500 Minimum, 1280X1024 Max or something. MMA event poster has been done so would need some fresh ideas. Like everyone using the same stock photo and people voting for the best Manipulation.


Yeah, we should do that. SOTW, and then a monthly manipulation. Where's Toxic!


----------



## M.C

So........are we doing something?

Even a basic SOTW works, throw something in there until a good contest is thought up.

Do a basic "fighter from such and such weight class", or "former Pride fighters", anything. I just want another contest.


----------



## K R Y

Unfortunatly there isn't many others interested in SOTW which sucks


----------



## Toxic

Guys, I would love to get something up for you but Im just over a week away from my wedding and just dont have the time to look after it right now, if somebody else wants to run it I'll donate 25,000 credits.


----------



## M.C

Hmm, understood, boss.

What does everyone think of a "former pride fighters" SOTW?


----------



## D.P.

Ok, I'll run the SOTW this time around. I like that idea MC, but since Kronicle won the last SOTM, I'm gonna let him pick a theme. And from now on we'll have the previous week's winner pick the theme. 

Sounds good?


----------



## K R Y

Cool cool, I'll donate 25k to the winner and 10k to the runner up as well.

I like that theme MC but if we keep doing fighters (despite it being an MMA forum lol) i think it could get stale quickly. How about Fave game of 2009? Whether it's just the main character or side character or w/e. Branches out a little bit for now anyways.


----------



## D.P.

KryOnicle said:


> Cool cool, I'll donate 25k to the winner and 10k to the runner up as well.
> 
> I like that theme MC but if we keep doing fighters (despite it being an MMA forum lol) i think it could get stale quickly. How about Fave game of 2009? Whether it's just the main character or side character or w/e. Branches out a little bit for now anyways.


I'd actually rather it not be mma-based all the time. Favorite game of 09' sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C

I'm not much of a gamer, but I know a few games and I think that would be pretty fun to do.

I'm up for it, for sure. 

Also, the former SOTW winner picking the theme is a good idea, D.P.

EDIT - Can we make it any game? I'm really not updated in games or anything, so I won't really know what games came out this year.


----------



## SimplyNate

Geesh this thread is dead. 

Anyhow how about a contest as "If <Insert Fighter Name Here> were in <Insert Name of Movie Here>." So if say someone photoshops a famous scene in a movie but has a fighter as the main actor. Ie Rob Emerson in Passion of the Christ but with Rob Emerson on the cross!


----------



## Toxic

I like that idea Nate!!!


----------



## SimplyNate

Thanks, would be pretty interesting.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

BUMP! I think we should get a GFX competition of some sort going soon!


----------



## Intermission

HitOrGetHit said:


> BUMP! I think we should get a GFX competition of some sort going soon!


Agreed!

Lets do it !


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I think it would be cool to have a contest to see who can design the best UFC poster for an upcoming card.


----------



## M.C

I'll get one going if we can get a few more guys in here.

I might join myself, but if not, maybe Toxic will, or some others. If we can get 4-5 people, then I'll be more than happy to start one up.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Michael Carson said:


> I'll get one going if we can get a few more guys in here.
> 
> I might join myself, but if not, maybe Toxic will, or some others. If we can get 4-5 people, then I'll be more than happy to start one up.


Awesome! I am going to toss something in my sig and have people that wish to compete post in this thread, unless you want to make a sign up thread for it.


----------



## Intermission

I want to sign up


----------



## M.C

Nice, so there's 1.

If we can get say.. 4 people in, then I'll start one up. I'm sure HoGH will sign up, so let's just assume 2.

If we can get 4+ people, I'll put on 500k creds for the winner. I'd like to have more than 4, and if we can get up to 6 people I'll put in 1 mill for the winner.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Michael Carson said:


> Nice, so there's 1.
> 
> If we can get say.. 4 people in, then I'll start one up. I'm sure HoGH will sign up, so let's just assume 2.
> 
> If we can get 4+ people, I'll put on 500k creds for the winner. I'd like to have more than 4, and if we can get up to 6 people I'll put in 1 mill for the winner.


Yeah I am definitely in! :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C

Sweet.

So, let's see if Toxic wants in, and if he does, then we just need 1 more.

Maybe Spoken will want in, I know he started photoshop a while ago. If you guys know anyone on the forum who wants in, send them a PM and see if they want in.


----------



## K R Y

<--- Interested


----------



## M.C

Nice, I knew I was forgetting someone.

I'm going to go ahead and get one going since we have 3, and I'm sure there will be one or two more.

Do you guys want a sig competiton, or a poster competition?


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

omg omg omg omg omg omg i wanna do it


----------



## K R Y

Michael Carson said:


> Nice, I knew I was forgetting someone.
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and get one going since we have 3, and I'm sure there will be one or two more.
> 
> Do you guys want a sig competiton, or a poster competition?


Much rather poster. Sigs bore me these days. But if everyone else wants sig, I'm game.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I would like to do a poster. It should be awesome!


----------



## M.C

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/77974-mmaf-graphics-competition-1-a.html#post1204401

Register guys.


----------



## M.C

This week's competiton is coming to an end.

Instead of only me deciding the competitons, I'd like to get some feedback from you guy, since you're the ones competing, as to what you'd like in next weeks competition.

Please give a type (sig, poster, photo maniuplation, etc) and theme (games, mma, tv, sports, etc) if you want to help make it so each competition everyone has an interest in.

My idea for the next competition is a photo manipulation, take 1 photo, nature themed, and then maniuplate/tweak/twist it. Everyone would use the same photo, of course.


----------



## Killz

that sounds like fun!!


----------



## K R Y

I love nature photo manips. Can't wait


----------



## M.C

I'm thinking about doing two competitions.

A Sig of the Week competition, and another one for things like posters, photo manips, etc.

I just feel that the week goes by so slowwwww, and that a sig of the week will make things more fun.

So, we'd have both the "MMAF Graphics competition" and the "MMAF sig of the week" competition.

Make the Graphics competition 2 weeks long, things like photo manips, posters, etc, the more difficult ones, and would have a bigger prize.

Then to the Sig of the Week, every week, for a smaller prize but still something to do and look forward to.

What do you guys think?


----------



## RyanRFC

Michael Carson said:


> I'm thinking about doing two competitions.
> 
> A Sig of the Week competition, and another one for things like posters, photo manips, etc.
> 
> I just feel that the week goes by so slowwwww, and that a sig of the week will make things more fun.
> 
> So, we'd have bot the "MMAF Graphics competition" and the "MMAF sig of the week" competition.
> 
> Make the Graphics competition 2 weeks long, things like photo manips, posters, etc, the more difficult ones, and would have a bigger prize.
> 
> Then to the Sig of the Week, every week, for a smaller prize but still something to do and look forward to.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Sounds a plan. I prefer sig format anyway. :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission

I hate competitions that are two weeks long to be honest. Plus everyone just waits to the last day anyways...


----------



## M.C

Two weeks might be a bit long, yeah.

I'm trying to think of how to plan it out to get more action going in the grphics section. A competition per week is nice, but if you finish your work the first few days, you're just sort of sitting around twiddling your thumbs.

Maybe do a Sig of the Week, and Graphics competition, both lasting 1 week. A week is quite a long time to wait for 1 competition when a lot of guys get their work done the first few days.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Intermission

Michael Carson said:


> Two weeks might be a bit long, yeah.
> 
> I'm trying to think of how to plan it out to get more action going in the grphics section. A competition per week is nice, but if you finish your work the first few days, you're just sort of sitting around twiddling your thumbs.
> 
> Maybe do a Sig of the Week, and Graphics competition, both lasting 1 week. A week is quite a long time to wait for 1 competition when a lot of guys get their work done the first few days.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas?


We could do some interesting team contest, if they were up for it then Kry and Toxic could be the team leaders and we could compete in some graphic oriented way lol 

I think it would be great.


----------



## M.C

That's actually a pretty good idea.

We did that with debating a long time ago, where there were team leaders and all that. It really didn't work that well, at all, though.

I think we'd also need a few more graphics guys around the forum. I'll keep that in mind though, cause it's definitely interesting.


----------



## Intermission

If there could be about 10 dedicated people, I think it would work great, and we have about close to that number.


----------



## K R Y

All of the ideas above make me happy. It could be like... an ultimate fighter type thing? If we can manage enough. With the 'coaches' facing off at the end?


----------



## M.C

I think I'm going to get a tournament going. I'm going to spend the next few days figuring one out.

This is the basics of how I see it going down:

We will sign everyone up who wants to join in. From there, I will randomly pick two people to make a sig (all of them will be sigs for the first tournament, unless other ideas show up from you guys) and they will compete, the winner moves on to the next level. We keep doing 1 vs 1, with winners facing each other, until the final 2 guys are left. They will then face off with each other, to obtain the Champion (or whatever I end up calling it) title.

The winner gets a belt they wear in their sig, as well as a big cash prize. Will do this every so often, like once a month?

Give me some feedback, guys.


----------



## Intermission

Michael Carson said:


> I think I'm going to get a tournament going. I'm going to spend the next few days figuring one out.
> 
> This is the basics of how I see it going down:
> 
> We will sign everyone up who wants to join in. From there, I will randomly pick two people to make a sig (all of them will be sigs for the first tournament, unless other ideas show up from you guys) and they will compete, the winner moves on to the next level. We keep doing 1 vs 1, with winners facing each other, until the final 2 guys are left. They will then face off with each other, to obtain the Champion (or whatever I end up calling it) title.
> 
> The winner gets a belt they wear in their sig, as well as a big cash prize. Will do this every so often, like once a month?
> 
> Give me some feedback, guys.


Awesome Idea !

Plus this allows like a entry every 3-4 days if you keep advancing...

but what happens to the people who get eliminated? like a losers bracket?


----------



## K R Y

Fantastic idea. I hope we can get the numbers!


----------



## RyanRFC

Intermission said:


> We could do some interesting team contest, if they were up for it then Kry and Toxic could be the team leaders and we could compete in some graphic oriented way lol
> 
> I think it would be great.


Kind of like TUF meets Art Attack. Love it!


----------



## M.C

We can take all the loser sigs and put them against each other, to win the Biggest Loser award, lol.

Nah, I'll throw up a sig or the week or something probably.

We need the numbers to make it happen, if we get as many as we had this last one, then it'll work.


----------



## Intermission

Michael Carson said:


> We can take all the loser sigs and put them against each other, to win the Biggest Loser award, lol.
> 
> Nah, I'll throw up a sig or the week or something probably.
> 
> We need the numbers to make it happen, if we get as many as we had this last one, then it'll work.


if we get 10 dedicated people then it will work great


----------



## M.C

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/78348-mmaf-gfx-grand-prix-2010-sign-up.html#post1210433

Sign up guys!


----------



## M.C

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/78830-mmaf-graphics-competition-2-a.html

Sign up fellas!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I am excited!!! Thanks again for hosting all of these MC!


----------



## Intermission

For the graphics competition (3) we should do our favourite TV show


----------



## M.C

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/79247-mmaf-graphics-competition-3-a.html#post1227097


----------



## M.C

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/79673-mmaf-graphics-champions.html

The thread is closed, so that it's just there for the champion listing, but you guys should keep checking on it, it'll be updated each time a new competition ends.


----------



## K R Y

Excellent MC! Is it just for Grand Prixs? As there has been 3 other GFX comps ran by you?

Will the Sig of the Moment(s) winner(s) be put there as well?


----------



## M.C

Yeah, all competition winners will be put in there, normal sig of the week winners and the sig of the moment winners.

I didn't add the few other ones I made after, because I want it to start fresh from today. I added yours because it was a huge thing, multiple rounds and a huge prize, and it'll be the only one this year of its type, so it needed to be added.


----------



## K R Y

That's fair. But if the next Graphics comp is numbered 4 it'll look off without the other 3? Maybe? I dunno. Starting fresh is good though, as finding all the previous comps would be infuriating


----------



## M.C

Nah, I will start over with them. All competitions will be fresh from here, so that all the winners can be placed in that thread.

Everything will be freshly done because, as you said, going back and trying to find all the winners would just be a pain. The Grand Prix was a once a year thing (that's why it's Grand Prix - 2010), so it was added, and it wasn't done too long ago. 

The next person who is put in there will be the winner of the sig of the moment.


----------



## K R Y

Sweet. I like it. Is the old Champions thread deleted now?


----------



## M.C

Yeah, I removed it, was very old, wasn't updated for 2+ years and most of the members don't post here anymore anyways.


----------



## Kado

Idea. Maybe an Event in time or an older famous photo?


----------



## M.C

Hmm, they sound interesting, but I'm not 100% sure what you mean.

Can you explain it a bit more?


----------



## Kado

Actually I cant. I was just thinking about something I would like to mess with, and I came up with that.

Wish I could be more exact.


----------



## Pigwog

This is a pretty large thread, so this probably has been brought up already, but how about PPV competitions? I'm just a new member so I don't know if you guys did do them in the past or not, but it seems like the only competition going on right now is the sig one.

Basically for every new UFC or MMA card you could set up a competition to make a promo poster for it. I find these competitions work better when there are no size restrictions or any other restrictions. You can see some pretty original stuff.

Another thing you guys could do once a month or whatever is a general competition, like create a cd cover for a band, or a new game sleeve for a new game coming out, or anything like that. Again I'm only new here so I don't know if this forum isn't that active, but I hope it is. I'd love to enter some of these comps.

Also, another suggestion would be to add a new sub-forum called something like "Graphics Battles". That could be the forum for all monthly competitions, and as well we could have a challenge thread, where posters can challenge other posters to matches.


----------



## limba

Pigwog said:


> This is a pretty large thread, so this probably has been brought up already, but how about PPV competitions? I'm just a new member so I don't know if you guys did do them in the past or not, but it seems like the only competition going on right now is the sig one.
> 
> Basically for every new UFC or MMA card you could set up a competition to make a promo poster for it. I find these competitions work better when there are no size restrictions or any other restrictions. You can see some pretty original stuff.
> 
> Another thing you guys could do once a month or whatever is a general competition, like create a cd cover for a band, or a new game sleeve for a new game coming out, or anything like that. Again I'm only new here so I don't know if this forum isn't that active, but I hope it is. I'd love to enter some of these comps.





Pigwog said:


> Also, another suggestion would be to add a new sub-forum called something like "Graphics Battles". That could be the forum for all monthly competitions, and as well we could have a challenge thread, where posters can challenge other posters to matches.


Man, i like how you think.


----------



## M.C

I know that later in the year, even in a few months, I'm going to start the MMAF Graphics Grand Prix 2011 like we did last year for 2010. That's going to be sick, cause I have a few ideas of how to make it better and improve it.

However, we have a few months until then. Does anyone have any new ideas for competitions? Keep in mind, you don't have to be on staff to take part in the section, you can create your own graphics comps or create your own tournaments, etc, etc, just make sure there's not already one going.

This section is free roam for everyone to come up with ideas and apply them, just a reminder to have fun and show off your great work.


----------



## Killz

I was thinking of starting a themed comp later in the month.

still thinking on the finer details but watch this space


----------



## Intermission

Kill go sign up for the newest comp


----------



## Killz

i already did my man 


why? you wanting a butt whooping?


----------



## M.C

That would be cool Killstarz. Anytime you think of something you can post it in here, or just start it going. We have like 10 active graphics guys here and we all want a piece of action from time to time.

Just remember that there should only be 1 competiton going at a time in most cases.


----------



## K R Y

M.C said:


> I know that later in the year, even in a few months, I'm going to start the MMAF Graphics Grand Prix 2011 like we did last year for 2010. That's going to be sick, cause I have a few ideas of how to make it better and improve it.
> 
> However, we have a few months until then. Does anyone have any new ideas for competitions? Keep in mind, you don't have to be on staff to take part in the section, you can create your own graphics comps or create your own tournaments, etc, etc, just make sure there's not already one going.
> 
> This section is free roam for everyone to come up with ideas and apply them, just a reminder to have fun and show off your great work.


I'll continue to run Sig of the Moment comps, just been a bit busy lately.


----------



## M.C

Yeah, I know you've been busy. SOTM is pretty sweet, anytime you want to hit it up again is good. 

Until then, I will continue the graphics competitons from time to time and then mix it up with some new things.


----------



## Killz

M.C said:


> That would be cool Killstarz. Anytime you think of something you can post it in here, or just start it going. We have like 10 active graphics guys here and we all want a piece of action from time to time.
> 
> Just remember that there should only be 1 competiton going at a time in most cases.


Awesome, well i'll wait til after the current comp is done and i'll set another one away 

of course there will be a cred prize


----------



## M.C

If anyone needs creds for any competitions/tournaments, let me know and I'll support it.


----------



## M.C

How does everyone like the "entry 1, entry 2" style of competition?

Lend your opinions on what you think or how to make it better or if you don't like it, etc, so that people who do graphics competitoins in the future can do them how everyone likes.


----------



## limba

Hey guys!

M.C...i was thinking of something!
An idea!

Lately, the UFC posters have been pretty bad!
No inspiration, no creativity, bad execution! All that stuff!

So i thought! 
There could be a competition between the active GFX members (and others if they feel like) in wich the theme could be designing the poster for an upcoming UFC event!

I am convinced some of the posters coming from MMAF would be far better than the ones coming from the UFC!

Just an idea!


----------



## M.C

We've done UFC posters before, but it's been a while and that would probably be fun.

KryOnicle said he's going to a SOTM soon after the voting is done for the current competition, if he wants to do that then we can do the posters after, or if he wants to make something going using the poster idea, that's cool too.

Let's see what he thinks and what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Intermission

M.C said:


> How does everyone like the "entry 1, entry 2" style of competition?
> 
> Lend your opinions on what you think or how to make it better or if you don't like it, etc, so that people who do graphics competitoins in the future can do them how everyone likes.


I like this style. I think it should stick around but we will see what everyone else says.



limba said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> M.C...i was thinking of something!
> An idea!
> 
> Lately, the UFC posters have been pretty bad!
> No inspiration, no creativity, bad execution! All that stuff!
> 
> So i thought!
> There could be a competition between the active GFX members (and others if they feel like) in wich the theme could be designing the poster for an upcoming UFC event!
> 
> I am convinced some of the posters coming from MMAF would be far better than the ones coming from the UFC!
> 
> Just an idea!


Yeah we have done it once before, and it was okay. I think I like the sigs better but I am okay with anything.


----------



## M.C

http://www.mmaforum.com/getting-started/86580-smude-blend-sig-tutorial.html#post1344028

I've seen some of you guys ask for a smudge/blend tutorial, so I put one up. Pain in the arse to do all the images, but there it is.

I'm going to start working on the GFX grand prix 2011. 

It won't be up for a month or two, but I'm going to start working on the outline and stuff.


----------



## limba

Awesome M.C!

Also for those who enjoy reading tutorials, i found some great links with some great tips!

Signature Tutorials!

More Signature Tutorials! 

Enjoy!


----------



## M.C

How many graphics guys we got still hopping around here actively looking for some competition?


----------



## Killz

I'm always up for a bit of GFX fun!


----------



## M.C

Cool, let's see if we can get some more in here, start up a fun competition.


----------



## Intermission

I'm in


----------



## M.C

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/132921-gfx-competition-signature-series-2-a.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Get people to design fight posters and the winner's gets put on the main page instead of the official poster for the upcoming fight cards. :dunno:


----------



## M.C

So, how many people we got around here who want to participate in a competition?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I'd defo be up for one.


----------



## M.C

Hit is probably in but can't speak for him, if he is that's 3... if we can get 2 more it would be nice.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

The more people to beat, the better. 

Dammit my cockiness is gonna cost me every week isn't it?


----------

